

Hateful nut church vows to picket Steve Jobs funeral - junioreven
http://www.itworld.com/software/210919/westboro-baptist-church-picket-steve-jobs-funeral-because-theyre-vile-idiots

======
pjscott
They make their money from court settlements when pissed off people violate
their free speech rights. In a very literal sense, _don't feed the trolls._

~~~
dlikhten
Hey, some people go for the lottery, some for court settlements. I have to say
it is quite funny her responses. They should counter-respond to that, if
iPhone is made by god, why did jobs get paid so much for it. Oh damn. Maybe
Apple is god's company?

~~~
pjscott
The lottery is unreliable and has a negative expected payoff. The Phelps guys
consistently get enough money from court settlements to keep on trolling. I
wish people would treat them as entertainment, and otherwise ignore them. They
might have to get an honest job.

Also, about that possible counter-response: they believe that Apple's actions,
as well as the actions and fate of everyone, are predetermined by God. They
are hard-core Calvinists, which makes most obvious arguments not really apply
to their weird beliefs.

